# Problem registering for wmowners.com



## stevenh21 (Jul 18, 2020)

I filled out registration info for wmowners.com about 3 days ago. The confirmation email did not come through. Once before,  I had a problem receiving an email to my yahoo account. I tried to have it resent 2 more days with no luck. Message said to get help from an administrator, but I see no way to do that. I can read a lot of threads in general, but not about resale listings. Is there anyone from that site that can help? Thanks.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 18, 2020)

Wmowners is run by volunteers. Though I do not understand this long delay. Have you checked the spam folder for your Yahoo account?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2020)

Are you accessing Yahoo through the web? If not, try logging in through a browser. I have found that Yahoo email often filters out Bulk mail and won't deliver it to IMAP or POP email clients.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. Not in the spam folder. Have used both email on android phone and browser on computer to yahoo.com. No luck. I'll try registering with different email.


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi Steven:
Did you get registered yet? What user name?


----------



## GW2 (Jul 19, 2020)

When you register for the forums at WMOwners.com, an automated email is sent within seconds of registration to the email address you used at time of registration.

You must respond to the link provided in that incoming email to complete the registration process.  The purpose is to minimize spammers and bots. 

We frequently are told that folks cannot find the incoming automated email message.  This situation occurs almost always with gmail users.

The problem you are experiencing is apparently related to the methodology that gmail (and perhaps Yahoo also ) use to filter & reduce spam.  

Suggest you check your "junk" mail box  which seems to be the solution for some.          

The problem you are experiencing is with your email provider, not WMOwners.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 20, 2020)

GW2 said:


> When you register for the forums at WMOwners.com, an automated email is sent within seconds of registration to the email address you used at time of registration.
> 
> You must respond to the link provided in that incoming email to complete the registration process.  The purpose is to minimize spammers and bots.
> 
> ...


I recall TUG has this happen at times either with TUG BBS emails or member side emails. They  have to work with email providers to prevent their emails from being considered spam and blocked at a global level. There is really nothing that the user can do.


----------



## GW2 (Jul 20, 2020)

Thank you for that insight, dioxide45.  Apparently WMOwners.com is not the only innocent website perceived to be a  spammer.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jul 20, 2020)

Problem solved. Thanks to WMowners.com Admin.


----------



## Icegirl923 (Nov 11, 2020)

I also registered and never got the activation email. I tried the resend multiple times. Checked my yahoo’s Junk folder. Still nothing. Can someone please help?  User ID: icegirl923. Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 11, 2020)

Icegirl923 said:


> I also registered and never got the activation email. I tried the resend multiple times. Checked my yahoo’s Junk folder. Still nothing. Can someone please help?  User ID: icegirl923. Thanks!


Do you have another email address (non Yahoo) that you could try registering with? Sometimes certain domains completely block emails from certain other domains.


----------



## GW2 (Nov 11, 2020)

Icegirl923 said:


> I also registered and never got the activation email. I tried the resend multiple times. Checked my yahoo’s Junk folder. Still nothing. Can someone please help?  User ID: icegirl923. Thanks!


Please see my July 19. 2020 post on this subject above.  As stated previously, the activation email is sent to the email address you provided at time of registration.  There is no reason to  request additional activation emails.  You need to find the first one.  As a WMOwners.com forum admin, I can say with confidence that this only happens with gmail and yahoo users. 

Suggest you investigate how gmail or yahoo filters your incoming messages.  I do not use gmail or yahoo, so I cannot personally provide specific guidance.


----------



## Icegirl923 (Nov 11, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> Do you have another email address (non Yahoo) that you could try registering with? Sometimes certain domains completely block emails from certain other domains.


I have a Gmail account which I tried but doesn’t seems to have any luck either.


----------



## GW2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Icegirl923 said:


> I have a Gmail account which I tried but doesn’t seems to have any luck either.


Suggest you send a message to forum@wmowners.com explaining the situation.  
Please use only one email address consistently...in your case you are apparently using both gmail & yahoo addresses, both of which have problems as mentioned above.


----------

